# I like you = me gustas tú?



## Dracule

Hola!

To say "I like you", you would say "Me gusta" right? The "you" would be understood of course, or should it be "Yo gusta tu"?

I am leaning towards "Me gusta", but it doesn't sound right to me. I guess is it like saying "te amo"? in that case would it be "te gusta?"

I want to say it to a guy who works with me. He is from Aculpulco and knows very little to no English.



Gracias.


----------



## jacinta

I like you = Me gustas

It can also be *me gusta usted*, but if you are using this verb, I´d say you were on more familiar terms than "usted".


----------



## Blixa

Te quiero (I love you) = this more serious! 
Me gustas, ésta frase tiene implícito el pronombre "tú" (I like you) = it´s OK if you want to let him know you would like to hang out with him


----------



## eidolon21

Yeah, 'gustar' is a reflexive verb, and doesn't use the pronouns like 'yo, tu, él, etc.'  make sure you always think of it like, 'you are pleasing to me', it is pleasing to you (te gusta), etc.


----------



## Dracule

Oh that makes a lot more sense. I'm so used to French reflexives because they have that "se" infront of the infinitive.

Thanks for everything.

Gracias por todo...


----------



## jacinta

eidolon21 said:


> Yeah, 'gustar' is a reflexive verb, and doesn't use the pronouns like 'yo, tu, él, etc.'  make sure you always think of it like, 'you are pleasing to me', it is pleasing to you (te gusta), etc.



This is a common mistake, thinking that gustar is reflexive when in fact it is not.  It is a regular verb that means "to be pleasing".  By adding the *indirect object pronoun*, you are saying "to me", "to you" "to him", etc.  So, in saying "Me gustas", *gustas* means you are pleasing and *me *means "to me".
Le gustas:  He likes you (you are pleasing to him).
Nos gustas:  We like you
Te gusto:  You like me


----------



## Soy Yo

I agree with Jacinta... it definitely isn't reflexive because the subject of *gustar *(tú) isn't the same person as the object (me).

A reflexive construction would be "Te gustas" (you like yourself -- you are pleasing to yourself) or "Me gusto" (I like myself... or I am pleasing to myself0. Supongo que si te llamas Narciso tiene sentido usarlo así.


----------



## eidolon21

Sorry I meant that it takes the reflexive pronouns, like me, te, le, and no yo, tu, el... I realize now that it's not reflexive in the strict sense.  sorry for the confusion


----------



## jacinta

Sorry, but those are not reflexive pronouns.  The reflexives are:  me, te, se, nos, os, se.
Gustar uses indirect object pronouns:  me te le nos os les


----------



## lazarus1907

I agree with jacinta.

There are numerous verbs in Spanish that share the same structure. It is worth learning it.


----------



## hfpardue

Hey, Dracule.  If you want to say "I like you" in a friendly way and not in a let's-start-a-relationship-way, you can say "Me caes bien."  Literally it means "you fall on me well", but it really means "I like you."

Me gustas is good if you want to say that you are attracted to him and you like him.  Me caes bien is for friends.


----------



## hfpardue

lazarus1907 said:


> I agree with jacinta.
> 
> There are numerous verbs in Spanish that share the same structure. It is worth learning it.



Una corrección.  It is worth learning.


----------



## Loob

hfpardue said:


> Una corrección. It is worth learning.


 
Sure - but "it's worth learning it" is a correct English construction too!


----------



## gramatica

I like you=Me gustas/Me cayes bien

Saludos


----------



## Bienvenidos

gramatica said:


> I like you=Me gustas/Me* caes *bien
> 
> Saludos



Careful! Those two phrases aren't interchangeable, as has been explained. You might get the wrong message across when you use one in favor of the other


----------



## greco-mexicano

Right.  I told my friend "me gustas" and he corrected me and said it's "me caes bien" --in that case.


----------



## Dracule

Ohhhh. I got it. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## mickgreen58

Bienvenidos said:


> Careful! Those two phrases aren't interchangeable, as has been explained. You might get the wrong message across when you use one in favor of the other


 

¿Qué significa la frase "me caes bein"?


----------



## eidolon21

mickgreen58 said:


> ¿Qué significa la frase "me caes bein"?



Hay hilos en Wordreference los cuales explicar esa frase:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=43368

Saludos


----------



## juliakbrown

Quería decir "I like you" a una amiga ecuatoriana, y me explicó que "me gustas" tiene más el sentido de querer o estar atraido hacía la persona.  Para decir "I like you" a un amigo, me dijo que es "me agradas".


----------



## lazarus1907

mickgreen58 said:


> ¿Qué significa la frase "me caes b*ie*n"?





> *caer bien *alguien.
> *1. *loc. verb. coloq. Obtener buena acogida.
> *caer gordo *a alguien.
> *1. *loc. verb. Serle antipático, desagradable.
> *caer mal *alguien.
> *1. *loc. verb. Obtener mala acogida.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Soy Yo

Eso de "me gustas" también me lo dijo un amigo cubano...pero en vez de "me agradas" recomendaba "me caes bien."


----------



## CORAZA

Ýo traduciría así:     Tu me gustas = You like to me.
                            Me caes bien  = I feel fine with you.
                            Me agradas     =          idem.



            Saludos.

                                Raúl "Coraza "


----------



## Dracule

Let me get this straight, and any of you can correct me if I'm wrong:

Me gusta(s) is for "I like you" as in "I think you're cute and I am attracted to you physically" where as Me caes bien is for "I like you" in "I just want you as friend, nothing more" way?


----------



## Bienvenidos

Dracule said:


> Let me get this straight, and any of you can correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> Me gusta(s) is for "I like you" as in "I think you're cute and I am attracted to you physically" where as Me caes bien is for "I like you" in "I just want you as friend, nothing more" way?



Yes


----------



## SaritaSarang

Hola, 

Me gustas - I like you ( can be attraction or just friends, depending) 
Me caes bien -  Also i like you, or i get along good with you, you're cool with me, etc...


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Just think of it like the indirect object pronouns, because that's really all it is.

Gustar = to please

Me gusta = he/she/it is pleasing to me.
Me gustas = you are pleasing to me.
Me gustan = you all are pleasing to me.

and so on...


----------



## mickgreen58

SaritaSarang said:


> Hola,
> 
> Me gustas - I like you ( can be attraction or just friends, depending)
> Me caes bien - Also i like you, or i get along good with you, you're cool with me, etc...


 
So "Me caes bien" would never mean "You fall for me well"?


----------



## Soy Yo

What does "you fall for me well" mean?

If you don't know how to fall and you ask some one to show you how. So you say: "I really don't fall very well. Can you fall for me?" But he says "No..I don't fall well at all. I fell for Johnny yesterday and it was a disaster." But you insist and he gives in and falls for you.

You like how he fell, so you say.... "Well, you may fall badly for Johnny...but you fall for me well!"

At any rate, that would NOT be "Me caes bien." Maybe "Te caes bien para mí."  (Esperemos a los nativos.  )


----------



## elpoderoso

Loob said:


> Sure - but "it's worth learning it" is a correct English construction too!


Es correcto cuando se usa el singular, pero larazus ha dicho ''verbos'', por tanto, es mejor decir ''It is worth learning them''
I'm not sure if my Spanish is correct so please correct me.
Gracias E.P


----------



## fizzy_soda

mickgreen58 said:


> So "Me caes bien" would never mean "You fall for me well"?


 
I think this is just an instance where people try to literally translate what it says so they can have an understanding of it. When I use "me caes bien" I never try to think of what the English equivalent would be, I just know what the expression is saying.


----------



## Soy Yo

Lazarus también menciona "structure"... si es "It's worth learning that structure" ("That structure is worth learning", entonces "It's worth learning *it"* es correcto." También correcto con este significado: "It's worth learning."

Si él está hablando de los *verbos *y quiere decir: "It's worth learning those verbos". (Those verbs are worth learning.), lo correcto es "It's worth learning *them*." o "They are worth learning."

Yo he aprendido a nunca dudar lo que diga Lazarus.


----------



## elpoderoso

Soy Yo said:


> Lazarus también menciona "structure"... si es "It's worth learning that structure" ("That structure is worth learning", entonces "It's worth learning *it"* es correcto." También correcto con este significado: "It's worth learning."
> 
> Si él está hablando de los *verbos *y quiere decir: "It's worth learning those verbos". (Those verbs are worth learning.), lo correcto es "It's worth learning *them*." o "They are worth learning."
> 
> Yo he aprendido a nunca dudar lo que diga Lazarus.


Si gracias Soy Yo, I see it now, I was clearly typing before thinking (not unusual for me ).


----------



## SaritaSarang

mickgreen58 said:


> So "Me caes bien" would never mean "You fall for me well"?



No.  Its the same as  me llevas bien.  ( llevarse bien = caerse bien) 
you wouldn't say, " you take/ wear me well"  just like you wouldn't say, " you fall for me well".  They can't be literally translated, it doesn't make sense. 
Hope that helps,


----------



## fizzy_soda

SaritaSarang said:


> No. Its the same as me llevas bien. ( llevarse bien = caerse bien)
> you wouldn't say, " you take/ wear me well" just like you wouldn't say, " you fall for me well". They can't be literally translated, it doesn't make sense.
> Hope that helps,


 
llevarse bien and caersar bien are the same? i thought there was a difference?


----------



## SaritaSarang

Me llevas bien and me caes bien mean the same thing.


----------



## lazarus1907

SaritaSarang said:


> Me llevas bien and me caes bien mean the same thing.


Me gustaría añadir algo: Caer bien/mal/gordo/... son expresiones coloquiales internacionales que además están en el diccionario:


> *caer** bien *alguien. * 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. Obtener buena acogida.
> *caer **mal *alguien. * 1.     * loc. verb. Obtener mala acogida.
> *caer g**ordo *a alguien. * 1.     * loc. verb. Serle antipático, desagradable.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 "Me llevas bien" no solo no está en el diccionario como tal, sino que además nunca la había oído y mucha gente ni siquiera lo entendería en España. Es posible que en muchos países no lo usen tampoco.


----------



## Soy Yo

No creo que sean lo mismo... siempre oí ... llevarse bien con alguien (get along well with X) ... caerle bien a alguien (like X).

Construcción reflexivo:

Me llevo bien con él.
El se lleva bien con ellos.


Pero

El me cae bien. (dativo)
Ellos nos caen bien.

Llevarse bien (reflexivo, usado en plural)

from DRAE: *llevarse bien *dos o más personas que viven en compañía o tienen que tratarse con frecuencia.
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Congeniar, darse recíprocamente motivos de amor o agrado.

Nos llevamos bien. (We get along well [with each other].  (We like each other.)
Se llevan bien. (They get along well [with each other]. (They like each other.)


----------



## 321zero

Loob said:


> Sure - but "it's worth learning it" is a correct English construction too!


 
If you wanted to, you could also say "they are worth learning," where "they" would represent "structure."



juliakbrown said:


> Quería decir "I like you" a una amiga ecuatoriana, y me explicó que "me gustas" tiene más el sentido de *que* querer o estar *atraida (with estar, gender always matches the past participle, because it is now a pseudoadjective; only with haber, it does not match, because it is not a pseudoadjective)* o *hacía contenta/feliz/alegre (I think that is what you are trying to say here)* la persona. Para decir "I like you" a un amigo, me dijo que es "me agradas".


 
"Me agradas" means you make me glad/happy (which can mean so many things based on the context and situation). "Me gustas" means you please me (and pleasing can be physical, mental, any many other forms based on the current chemistry, bond, situation, etc. between the speakers, so that is why the meaning and when to use it can be so confusing at first; nevertheless, my point here is that THEY CAN BE directly translated to English, because just like in Spanish, you simply would not tell ANYONE that they ARE PLEASING to you, now would you? I admit that "to be pleasing" is not a commonly used English expression as it is in Spanish, but you still only use it with someone who really attracts your interest and has you going). "Me encantas" means you GREATLY please me or you please me A LOT.

The rest has been stated very well already by the group of great board members we have here. I see some great corrections being made. Keep it up! I love these forums. You learn so much just by reading them and keeping up with them. Es practica asomobrosisima para mi espanol y mi ingles. 

Saludos,

RiP


----------



## roanheads

Y no os olvidéis de que se puede utilizar el verbo " gustar" de modo transitivo con el sentido de " probar " por ejemplo,---" después de gustar la vida buena de Madrid, me fui a casa.
Saludos.


----------



## Magmod

¿ Entonces como se dice lo siguiente en español?:

I can't help falling for a Walls ( => Walls fabricar helados)


----------



## mhp

roanheads said:


> después de gustar la vida buena de Madrid, me fui a casa.


 That’s a literary usage of the verb. I believe that most people, at least in Spain, wouldn’t understand that sentence.


----------



## roanheads

Magmod said:


> ¿ Entonces como se dice lo siguiente en español?:
> 
> I can't help falling for a Walls ( => Walls fabricar helados)


 
Tal vez,
No me puedo resistir al sabor de un helado Walls.
(¡ se me hace la boca agua ! )


----------



## roanheads

mhp said:


> That’s a literary usage of the verb. I believe that most people, at least in Spain, wouldn’t understand what you meant to say by that sentence.


 
Puede que tengas razón , es que lo he visto a menudo en folletos de publicidad de turismo, pero existe aunque sea poco conocido en términos generales.


----------



## SaritaSarang

lazarus1907 said:


> "Me llevas bien" no solo no está en el diccionario como tal, sino que además nunca la había oído y mucha gente ni siquiera lo entendería en España. Es posible que en muchos países no lo usen tampoco.



Se usa mucho en los Estados Unidos.


----------



## Magmod

roanheads said:


> Tal vez,
> No me puedo resistir al sabor de un helado Walls.
> (¡ se me hace la boca agua ! )


Pero no puede usar el verbo *caer bien* así:

Me cae bien un helado Walls


----------



## hfpardue

roanheads said:


> Y no os olvidéis de que se puede utilizar el verbo " gustar" de modo transitivo con el sentido de " probar " por ejemplo,---" después de gustar la vida buena de Madrid, me fui a casa.
> Saludos.


 
Hablamos de esto en clase hace unas semanas. En Chile se entiende "gustar de" en, por ejemplo,

¿Gustas de ella? = Do you like her?

Pero dicen que quedaría raro aunque todo el mundo lo entendería. Lo mejor es "¿Te gusta?" según ellos.


----------



## 321zero

Wow, gracias hfpardue! Esto es la informacion muy util. Sin embargo, me equivoco aun con el uso de "gustar de." Por que se necesitaria decir esa frase con "de" (gustas *de* ella) mas que simplemente "te gusta ella?" Asi como esta, esa frase significa "you are pleasing *of* her" en ingles, cual es muy confuso. Por favor ayudenme!


----------



## hfpardue

semendemon said:


> Wow, gracias hfpardue! Esto es la informacion muy útil. Sin embargo, me equivoco aun con sigo sin entender el uso de "gustar de." ¿Por qué se necesitaría decir esa frase con "de" (gustas *de* ella) más que simplemente "¿Te gusta ella?" Así como está, esa frase significa "you are pleasing *of* her" en inglés, lo cual es muy confuso. Por favor ayudenme!


 
Estaría contento de ayudarte, aunque en verdad no sé muy bien por qué se usa el "de". La primera vez que lo vi fue en los subtítulos de Billy Madison. Pensé que era incorrecto, pero resulta que no lo es. Sólo sé que es necesario si no dices el complemento indirecto (me,te,le,nos,os,se). Sin embargo, te sugeriría que dijeras "te gusta". "¿Gustas de ella?" está bien dicho gramaticalmente, pero suena raro en Chile. Todo el mundo por aquí dice "¿Te gusta?".

Tal como dices, en inglés ¿Gustas de ella? sería extraño, si lo tradujeras literalmente. Toma en cuenta lo siguiente:

1. Do you like her? ¿Te gusta? (La mejor opción)
2. Do you like her? ¿Gustas de ella? (Esto suena extraño en cualquier contexto en mi opinión)

También, podrías decir "¿Te gusta ella?" si quieres ser específico. Esperemos a que comente alguien más erudito.


----------



## roanheads

Y para colmar el vaso, tenemos el verbo " degustar " en el sentido de probar o saborear comida, y también se ve a menudo en publicidad.
Saludos.


----------



## hfpardue

roanheads said:


> Y para colmar el vaso, tenemos el verbo " degustar " en el sentido de probar o saborear comida, y también se ve a menudo en publicidad.
> Saludos.


 
Roanheads saca a relucir un muy interesante verbo: degustar. Esta noche hablé con un profesor mío y le pregunté por qué había que decir _de _cuando se usa la estructura _gustar de_. No estaba seguro, pero me dijo que el verbo _degustar_ es muy peculiar porque no requiere _de _después, talvez porque está ya incluído en el verbo: *de*gustar.  Jaj, no lo sé.

Degustar = to taste 

Estoy degustando una manzana. No he usado este verbo jamás, así que no sé cómo suena a los hablantes nativos. Me imagino que no es frecuente.


----------



## jester.

Yo creo que esta estructura "gustar de" proviene del portugués en el que "gustar de" (o sea, en portugués, "gostar de", si no me equivoco) es perfectamente correcto. Quizás se use una estructura parecida gracias a la proximidad geográfica al portugués brasileño.

Quizás tengamos que abrir un nuevo hilo en el foro portugués/español para aclarar este asunto.


----------



## Magmod

hfpardue said:


> el complemento indirecto (me,te,le,nos,os,*se*).


Perdoname
  ¿Es el pronombre *se* correcto?


----------



## roanheads

jester. said:


> Yo creo que esta estructura "gustar de" proviene del portugués en el que "gustar de" (o sea, en portugués, "gostar de", si no me equivoco) es perfectamente correcto. Quizás se use una estructura parecida gracias a la proximidad geográfica al portugués brasileño.
> 
> Quizás tengamos que abrir un nuevo hilo en el foro portugués/español para aclarar este asunto.


 
De acuerdo que es correcto,gramáticamente,--- un ejemplo así,--" La novela ideal para quienes no gusten de obras largas."-- Pero si se ve a menudo esta estructura es otra cosa .
Saludos.


----------



## bluejazzshark

Magmod said:


> Perdoname
> ¿Es el pronombre *se* correcto?



No... debe ser "les"

- Blue


----------



## bluejazzshark

Dracule said:


> Hola!
> 
> To say "I like you", you would say "Me gusta" right? The "you" would be understood of course, or should it be "Yo gusta tu"?
> 
> I am leaning towards "Me gusta", but it doesn't sound right to me. I guess is it like saying "te amo"? in that case would it be "te gusta?"
> 
> I want to say it to a guy who works with me. He is from Aculpulco and knows very little to no English.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias.



Has oido la cancion "Me gustas tu" por Manu Chao? 
Puedes encontrar las letras aca. Te ayudaran entender unos usos del verbo "gustar".

http://www.oleo.tv/lyrics/manu-chao/me-gustas-tu/

Cuando dices "Me gustas tu" es como decir "I fancy you" en ingles. Entonces si la relacion es una de amigos, sera mejor decir "Me caes bien".

- Blue.


----------



## roanheads

bluejazzshark said:


> No... debe ser "les"
> 
> - Blue


 
De acuerdo, pero que no se olvide que " le " y " les " se cambian al especial " se " pronombre para cumplir con " la ley " de evitar dos pronombres seguidos que empiezan con " l" . ¡ Otro truco del castellano !

Saludos.


----------



## hfpardue

Es verdad que se me olvidó poner "les", y me alegro de que me lo hayan dicho, pero "se" sí puede ser un complemento indirecto.

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=se
"_Ana y Luis se escriben cartas de amor_ (complemento indirecto recíproco)."

Y si quieres más prueba de que pueda ser un complemento indirecto, entra a este sitio web para ver una gráfica de los pronombres:
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=pronombres personales átonos

Con respecto a lo que dijo Blue, "I fancy you." no se dice en los Estados Unidos. Está perfectamente dicho, gramaticalmente, pero si andas diciendo "I really fancy that girl." tus amigos se reirán de ti. Decimos "I really like that girl." o "I like that girl". Sólo para que sepan.


----------

